# I'm horrible with names!



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been trying to think of Kindle names and my ideas are just awful, pitiful actually.  Any ideas on how I can stir my imagination?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

libro said:


> I've been trying to think of Kindle names and my ideas are just awful, pitiful actually. Any ideas on how I can stir my imagination?


You're Pre-Kindle, aren't you? When your baby arrives, and you hold that little gift from heaven (aka Amazon) for the first time, the name will come to you.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Before I got mine, I considered naming him Loc, for Library of Congress. Since I chose a name already, you're welcome to that one if it suits your Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

When I solicited Kindle name suggestions, I gave characteristics of my Kindle.  What type of books do you read?  Will you be 'stylin' your Kindle(skins, updated covers, custom screensavers, etc.)?  That sort of thing...

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Be truly original. *DON'T NAME IT AT ALL!*

Machines need names like a fish needs a bicycle.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Be truly original. *DON'T NAME IT AT ALL!*
> 
> Machines need names like a fish needs a bicycle.


I'm sure somewhere in the vast oceans, there's one fish that is particularly convinced that he needs a bicycle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'm sure somewhere in the vast oceans, there's one fish that is particularly convinced that he needs a bicycle.


58 million people were convinced they needed Sarah Palin as our next vice-soon-soon-to-be-actual-president.

Didn't make them right.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I had trouble coming up with a name so I referred to mine as _Kindle with no name_ for about week. A wonderful lady on this site suggested I use that phrase to name my kindle thus Kwinn (*K*indle *wi*th *n*o *n*ame) was born!! Something will come, give it time. Vampyre named his kindled IT.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> I've been trying to think of Kindle names and my ideas are just awful, pitiful actually. Any ideas on how I can stir my imagination?


I agree with some of the other posts, your kindle will name itself. All you need to do is give it some time. I had made a list (here I go again with the list fetish Angela) of names but after about 10 days Ruby named herself. I have tried changing it but she won't allow it.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't listen to BJ - Kindles need names. 

One will come to you and it will be operfect... it just may take some time.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 58 million people were convinced they needed Sarah Palin as our next vice-soon-soon-to-be-actual-president.
> 
> Didn't make them right.


What's right got to do with it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> What's right got to do with it?


Big Tina Turner fan?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Nah, if I was, my question would have been "What's right got to do, got to do with it?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Nah, if I was, my question would have been "What's right got to do, got to do with it?"


No, I was asking if you were a *big* Tina Turner fan. (see "Men's Adventure", confused people.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Be truly original. *DON'T NAME IT AT ALL!*
> 
> Machines need names like a fish needs a bicycle.


We've seen your fish on a bicycle picture, which is actual proof that fish do ride bikes. And why would they ride bikes unless they needed them or liked them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> We've seen your fish on a bicycle picture, which is actual proof that fish do ride bikes. And why would they ride bikes unless they needed them or liked them?


1) It wasn't my picture.
2) I already explained that fish don't need bicycles (despite that obviously fraudulent picture) because they have a wonderful bass-transit system.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Q: What should I call my Kindle?
A: It doesn't matter.  It's not going to come to you when you call it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Q: What should I call my Kindle?
> A: It doesn't matter. It's not going to come to you when you call it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

You mean to say it won't have retractable wings?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


>


Kettle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

libro said:


> You mean to say it won't have retractable wings?


Nope.

Nor a consciousness.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 2) I already explained that fish don't need bicycles (despite that obviously fraudulent picture) because they have a wonderful bass-transit system.


bass-transit

That's a good one BJ! I'm chuckling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

kim said:


> bass-transit
> 
> That's a good one BJ! I'm chuckling.


"Don't encourage him, Kim."

Just beating everybody else to the punch.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Q: What should I call my Kindle?
> A: It doesn't matter. It's not going to come to you when you call it.


I hate to admit to you that is actually funny!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I hate to admit to you that is actually funny!


It's actually a twist on an old favorite joke of mine. The original question is: "What do you call a dog with no legs?" 

Here's another take on it:

Q: What do you call a dog with no legs?
A:


Spoiler



Spot


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Q: What should I call my Kindle?
> A: It doesn't matter. It's not going to come to you when you call it.


Neither does my husband or most cats that I've owned...

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Neither does my husband or most cats that I've owned...
> 
> Betsy


My cat comes when you call him. I've become convinced that he's actually half-toddler half-dog.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our neighbor's cat comes when he's called now, he's quite old.  When he was young he couldn't be bothered.

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine's about 4-5. He's just very strange.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My poor kindle is mis-names.  She is Genie,  and has not been called that once in real live time.  Will probably take her to court and have her name changed real soon.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

libro said:


> I've been trying to think of Kindle names and my ideas are just awful, pitiful actually. Any ideas on how I can stir my imagination?


Check out the Kindle vocab thread. It might get you started.

The name Griselda (Zelda) came to me as if in a waking dream. Also because I'd just read the Kindlized version of Hemingway's _A Movable Feast_ with F. Scott as one of his friends in France. Then I formalized Zelda into Griselda so I could hog two names and plus I'm such a lit geek. I couldof sworn Griselda was from Sir Gawain and the Green Knight. Anyhow....


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Try this web site: http://www.whatalovelyname.com/

You can select the traits you wish a name to encompass, and it will list all the names it has that meet that criteria, from many different cultures. For example, select Intelligent and Cute for Girls names, and get 34 suggestions.

Another fun site for name suggestions is http://www.nymbler.com/. I found both of these on LifeHacker and thought they were cool, and saved them for a co-worker.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Libro,

The name that came to me for your Kindle is Coco.

Just so you know. Sir William agrees with me.

L


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I went with Thoth. DH and I have an Egyptian theme going with our PCs so I thought my Kindle should too. According to what I found Thoth is the Egyptian god of knowledge/scribes.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Kiwi is cute, almost named my Kindle that. I still think the name will come to you Libro.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think Kiwi is cute, almost named my Kindle that. I still think the name will come to you Libro.


Kiwi is my dog's name, and she does come when she's called. My cat doesn't.

Libro, think about your favorite books and name your Kindle after one of the characters or name it after your favorite author.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Neither does my husband or most cats that I've owned...
> 
> Betsy


Actually, my cat (now deceased) not only came when called, but would fetch on command and climb onto my shoulder on command--until she got too big to do the last.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

you could name it Barcardi Jim and know that you can control its content..


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> you could name it Barcardi Jim and know that you can control its content..


Heh. Ask LR how successful she is at controlling my content.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, I'll admit it.  I never named my kindle.  Never felt the need, don't know why.  If I said I agreed with BJ I might get flogged, so I'll just say that in 8 months one never came to me......yeah, that's it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Heh. Ask LR how successful she is at controlling my content.


exactly!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Jen said:


> Okay, I'll admit it. I never named my kindle. Never felt the need, don't know why. If I said I agreed with BJ I might get flogged, so I'll just say that in 8 months one never came to me......yeah, that's it.


Awesome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Be truly original. *DON'T NAME IT AT ALL!*
> 
> Machines need names like a fish needs a bicycle.


I feel the same way. for the record,I didn't name my computer, TV, toaster or anything else that runs off electricity or fossil fuels.

I did name all of my pets and they will come when I call them, cats or dogs, it doesn't matter. They all know who they are.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

If the Kindle Vocab thread, the links to the naming sites, and your suggestions don't help me, then I shouldn't name the Kindle.  

Leslie, actually I do like the name Coco.  It doesn't even remotely rhyme with anyone else's name in the home, human or pet, so no conflicts there (since they are more likely to come when called)!  

Now all I need is a Kindle


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> Leslie, actually I do like the name Coco. It doesn't even remotely rhyme with anyone else's name in the home, human or pet, so no conflicts there (since they are more likely to come when called)!


Your Kindle spoke to me, what can I say? Obviously she is out there somewhere in the world, waiting to be adopted.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 1) It wasn't my picture.
> 2) I already explained that fish don't need bicycles (despite that obviously fraudulent picture) because they have a wonderful bass-transit system.


Bass-transit came after sharks. Sharks love bass. No more bass-transit system.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Bass-transit came after sharks. Sharks love bass. No more bass-transit system.


But there have _always_ been taxes. Taxes pay for new bass-transit systems.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Coco is a nice name Libro. I had Jinx for 2 1/2 months before his name came to me ;-p*


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

My suggestion on naming your Kindle is to name it after the first book you read on her. Or after a character in that first book. 

The first book I read was Twilight so my Kindle since it was a "girl" is named Bella.

Her name will always remind me of that first time I read on my Kindle.

Just a thought..........................

Diane


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

wavsite said:


> Try this web site: http://www.whatalovelyname.com/
> 
> You can select the traits you wish a name to encompass, and it will list all the names it has that meet that criteria, from many different cultures. For example, select Intelligent and Cute for Girls names, and get 34 suggestions.


I tried this site and it was kind of fun. I've had _Baby Girl Kindle_ for a week now and she still hasn't been named. I chose the traits creative & intelligent and the name Anabel jumped out at me. I think my baby's name is Anabel ! I'll have to ask her if she likes it.

Or maybe my Kindle will speak to Leslie. Leslie, you have a great gift. If you hear her talking let me know what she says.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> I tried this site and it was kind of fun. I've had _Baby Girl Kindle_ for a week now and she still hasn't been named. I chose the traits creative & intelligent and the name Anabel jumped out at me. I think my baby's name is Anabel ! I'll have to ask her if she likes it.
> 
> Or maybe my Kindle will speak to Leslie. Leslie, you have a great gift. If you hear her talking let me know what she says.


She says Anabel but spells it* Annabelle.*

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> My suggestion on naming your Kindle is to name it after the first book you read on her. Or after a character in that first book.
> 
> The first book I read was Twilight so my Kindle since it was a "girl" is named Bella.
> 
> ...


Diane what a great idea! I may be the first board member to *officially* change their Kindle's name. My Kindle is named Ruby but it really had no real meaning to me. I have changed it to *Leisel* and absolutely love her name. The first book I read on my Kindle was The Book Thief and now I will never forget. Thanks for helping me give my Kindle a new name.  Isn't it lovely?

Linda


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie:  Then I should change mine to Leslie  FAQ was my 1st.  I like my name: PAQ; peace and quiet.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG. This is the funniest dialog I have read in forever.

I can't suggest names to use, but would be glad to point out names you shouldn't use for anything:
http://notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/index.html

I read this site when I'm depressed. I usually feel better almost immediately. In addition, they have a community which will be glad to mock or support names as they see fit. The writer's comments on the original site are fantastic. My boss has forbidden me from opening this site again at work, as he says the laughter is too disruptive.

Spoilsport.

~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Diane what a great idea! I may be the first board member to *officially* change their Kindle's name. My Kindle is named Ruby but it really had no real meaning to me. I have changed it to *Leisel* and absolutely love her name. The first book I read on my Kindle was The Book Thief and now I will never forget. Thanks for helping me give my Kindle a new name.  Isn't it lovely?
> 
> Linda


I think this may call for a new koat and skin!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Diane what a great idea! I may be the first board member to *officially* change their Kindle's name. My Kindle is named Ruby but it really had no real meaning to me. I have changed it to *Leisel* and absolutely love her name. The first book I read on my Kindle was The Book Thief and now I will never forget. Thanks for helping me give my Kindle a new name.  Isn't it lovely?
> 
> Linda


It is lovely and look at the letters that are in Leisel! It's an anagram!

Here's another very, very cool name site...watch out. It's addicting.

http://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It is lovely and look at the letters that are in Leisel! It's an anagram!
> 
> Here's another very, very cool name site...watch out. It's addicting.
> 
> ...


At first, I thought she mistyped your name...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It is lovely and look at the letters that are in Leisel! It's an anagram!
> 
> Here's another very, very cool name site...watch out. It's addicting.
> 
> ...


 It is an anagram Leslie!  I am *sick*, should I be this excited about Leisel because it has some significance to me and Ruby never did? It bothered mt too. I am going home and tell my hubby Ruby is now Leisel, if I am not here tomorrow ya'll will know he comitted me.  Serioulsy!

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> At first, I thought she mistyped your name...


LOL Vampy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> It is an anagram Leslie!  I am *sick*, should I be this excited about Leisel because it has some significance to me and Ruby never did? It bothered mt too. I am going home and tell my hubby Ruby is now Leisel, if I am not here tomorrow ya'll will know he comitted me.  Serioulsy!
> 
> Linda


Hopefully they'll let you keep your Kindle in the hospital. Lots of downtime between group and therapy (so I am told). 

L


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

kim said:


> I tried this site and it was kind of fun. I've had _Baby Girl Kindle_ for a week now and she still hasn't been named. I chose the traits creative & intelligent and the name Anabel jumped out at me. I think my baby's name is Anabel ! I'll have to ask her if she likes it.


 It was many and many a year ago,
In a kingdom by the sea,
That a maiden there lived whom you may know
By the name of ANNABEL LEE;
And this maiden she lived with no other thought
Than to love and be loved by me. - EAPoe


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

What on earth is the point of having someone (putting yourself) in a psych ward if you have to participate in something called group?

I mean, is it just me, or is something called Group not what drives most people over the edge?!  (And here I'm talking about most people.  I'm not talking about people with actual mental illnesses.).  I mean, certainly the groups of people I encounter most days are to blame for my deteriorating mental stability.

~robin


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

durphy said:


> It was many and many a year ago,
> In a kingdom by the sea,
> That a maiden there lived whom you may know
> By the name of ANNABEL LEE;
> ...


And maybe Annabelle (or Annabel Lee) needs to be in a RAVEN Oberon cover!

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

durphy said:


> It was many and many a year ago,
> In a kingdom by the sea,
> That a maiden there lived whom you may know
> By the name of ANNABEL LEE;
> ...


Oh, Durphy, I like that quote, thank you. And it seems to suit my Anabel (or Annabel, or Annabelle) perfectly


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> What on earth is the point of having someone (putting yourself) in a psych ward if you have to participate in something called group?
> 
> I mean, is it just me, or is something called Group not what drives most people over the edge?! (And here I'm talking about most people. I'm not talking about people with actual mental illnesses.). I mean, certainly the groups of people I encounter most days are to blame for my deteriorating mental stability.
> 
> ~robin


It's called "Group" to distinguish it from "Family." 

Of course, you're in a unique situation with the "Group" of people around you. Most of _us_ aren't in constant danger of a local "Group" grabbing their torches and pitchforks, tying us to a stake and turning us extra-crispy.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Most of us aren't in constant danger of a local "Group" grabbing their torches and pitchforks, tying us to a stake and turning us extra-crispy.


No kidding? Then what do you use to distract the dragons? Honestly, if it wasn't for villagers with torches, I'd have dragons crouched outside my place all the time. It would be insane.

~robin


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

wavsite said:


> Try this web site: http://www.whatalovelyname.com/
> 
> You can select the traits you wish a name to encompass, and it will list all the names it has that meet that criteria, from many different cultures. For example, select Intelligent and Cute for Girls names, and get 34 suggestions.
> 
> Another fun site for name suggestions is http://www.nymbler.com/. I found both of these on LifeHacker and thought they were cool, and saved them for a co-worker.


I went to whatalovelyname site and found a middle name for my Kindle- Aylwin- it is an English origin name that means a friend of elves. Scifi/fantasy is one of my favorite genres. So now my Kindle is Scotty Aylwin.

Lynn


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> Leslie: Then I should change mine to Leslie  FAQ was my 1st. I like my name: PAQ; peace and quiet.


Leslie's FAQ was the first thing I read on my Kindle, too!!  I will be sticking with Kwinn... no offence Leslie!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Leslie's FAQ was the first thing I read on my Kindle, too!!  I will be sticking with Kwinn... no offence Leslie!!


That's fine. I don't need a million eponymous Kindles out there...I might develop a complex!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

> That's fine. I don't need a million eponymous Kindles out there...I might develop a complex!


We need a lookup feature here on the board too 

Lynn


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm still on kindle watch, however I decided to name my kindle after a place in the Dragonlance series: _*The Great Library of Palanthas*_


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I'm still on kindle watch, however I decided to name my kindle after a place in the Dragonlance series: _*The Great Library of Palanthas*_












YOU WILL NOT NAME YOUR KINDLE!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's called "Group" to distinguish it from "Family."
> 
> Of course, you're in a unique situation with the "Group" of people around you. Most of _us_ aren't in constant danger of a local "Group" grabbing their torches and pitchforks, tying us to a stake and turning us extra-crispy.


I hate when that happens..

Tripod says no to showing your picture BJ so here it is









YOU WILL NOT NAME YOUR KINDLE!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I may be the first board member to *officially* change their Kindle's name. Linda


Sorry, Linda, but while you may technically be correct (I actually changed my Kindle's name before joining KINDLEBOARDS), my Kindle did undergo a name change from Bartimaeus (a wonderful genie with a bit of a smart mouth...which was perfect for me) to Bemis (from the Twilight Zone episode "Time Enough at Last") Dink (because that is what he says his last name is.

Sometimes you just have to give them the time to declare who they are!

(And, btw, I LOVE being a Dr. Seuss...my favorite of all!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Figment said:


> Sorry, Linda, but while you may technically be correct (I actually changed my Kindle's name before joining KINDLEBOARDS), my Kindle did undergo a name change from Bartimaeus (a wonderful genie with a bit of a smart mouth...which was perfect for me) to Bemis (from the Twilight Zone episode "Time Enough at Last") Dink (because that is what he says his last name is.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to give them the time to declare who they are!
> 
> (And, btw, I LOVE being a Dr. Seuss...my favorite of all!)


I definitely remember Bemis Dink but I guess I forgot he was Bartimaeus in a previous life.  Bemis dink is a great name. Leisel was the young girl in The Book Thief, she would get a book anyway she could. She loved to read. Ruby never had significant meaning to me, but Leisel does. My first Kindle Read.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, Vampy.   I don't usually hotlink (unless I'm posting from work), but I guess I was feeling rushed/lazy at the time.  All taken care of and you can delete your pic.


----------

